# Rocket's Dog's eye view of life in Northern MI



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow! Rocket being 3. It doesn't seem that long since he was little. He is beautiful. Love the video.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Loved the video of your handsome Rocket, what fun 

These GoPro cameras are awesome, great gift for your husband.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Great video! Go Rocket!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Love the video - looks super fun! Showed it to DH and now he is thinking we need a GoPro to mount on Belle.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

It's so great to hear from you! Rocket is such s handsome guy-he and Brinkley have exactly the same coloring! Love the Go-Pro-we might need one!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

That was funny.


----------



## Jud (Aug 10, 2015)

What a great video !


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

That was great! I always enjoy seeing the surroundings from a dog's perspective. Looks like it was a fun time.


----------



## bhirl (Sep 23, 2015)

aww! So precious!


----------



## jawad (Nov 13, 2015)

nice rocket you have i must admit ..


----------

